# Böse Nachnamen



## Adriftz (9. Oktober 2009)

Also so will ich nicht heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*** schaut es euch an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Kaputt lachen... ^^ also da sind namen bei LOL wie z.B.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Isolde !*%*!!ol-Müller, Gynäkologin, Chemnitz (04.01.2006)

Rosa Kitzler, Wien (20.01.2002)

Monika Lange-Figge, Willingen (03.12.2006)

usw ^^ also ich würde ja direkt den Namen ändern lassen wat meint Ihr dazu ?

*** da hatte ich auch noch andere lustige sachen gesehen, aber das mit den Namen hat mich gerade in der Mittagspause irgendwie von Stuhl geworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn, dann verlink auf die richtige Seite, nicht auf (d)einen Blog.

http://www.echtenamen.de/kategorie.php4?id=19


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

sowas läuft doch unter namecalling oder :/


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm.. Bei Orten ist Afrika dabei.
Das ist doch nicht Witzig.
Da find ich die Stadt Affenhausen oder Aha besser.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2009)

Großdingharting und Kleindingharting, südlich von München (08.08.2000)

xD


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja, finds nicht so lustig..


----------



## marion9394 (9. Oktober 2009)

whaaa und ich dachte mein name wäre schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2009)

Abgesehen von dem Versuch der Diskretitierung anderer Leute, sehe den Thread nur als Spam-Versuch für die private webseite. Thread ist zu  - links sind raus.


----------

